
Internet access “not a necessity or human right,” says FCC Republican - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/internet-access-not-a-necessity-or-human-right-says-fcc-republican/
======
Fjolsvith
Boy does this guy have his head in the sand. I live in rural Kansas and we
have stores, banks and post-offices closing right and left here. I have to
drive over an hour to get to a Wal-Mart store. I have a shed-building business
and I order windows online. I purchase anything from books to RAM to clothing
from Amazon.

Luckily, the disaster relief bill for Hurricane Katrina had a grant for our
local telephone company to install FTTP (fiber-optic to the premises) and I
have 50mbps in the middle of nowhere.

I liken not having internet to the times I have spent in prison.

~~~
krapp
That doesn't make it a human right, though. A ubiquitous necessity for modern
life, perhaps, but not necessary for life or society, as those of use who were
alive before the web can attest. A convenience, certainly. But no more a human
right than television is a right, or phones, or cars.

------
zeeed
Is it just my impression or does anyone else think that most statements from
US republicans that make it into international news are just a tad bit further
from reality as one might reasonably expect in 2015?

